# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Histamine-overgevoeligheid en afvallen

## inekejd

Hallo,

Benieuwd of iemand mij op weg kan helpen met zijn/haar tip of ervaring. Een paar jaar geleden is de diagnose histamine-overgevoeligheid gesteld. Het heeft een jaar geduurd voordat ik gewend was aan mijn nieuw dieet. Inmiddels weet ik wat ik wel/niet verdraag, maar ga daarbij ook over mijn grenzen. Nu wil ik graag afvallen -en het is nodig ook- maar juist met dit dieet en een koemelkallergie is er weinig op de reguliere markt. 
Diëtisten hebben geen ervaring met histamine, het komt te weinig voor. 
Hoop dat iemand mij een tip kan geven. Inmiddels weet ik het niet meer.

Groetjes, Ineke

----------


## Hella

Hallo Ineke,

misschien kun je hier iets vinden http://www.histaminevrij.nl/ 

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## merel2

Ik heb een lange tijd een histamine beperkt dieet gevolgd en weet er wel iets van.


http://www.adviesallergie.nl/


Groeten Merel

----------


## inekejd

Hallo Merel,
De site ken ik en wat de histamine betreft weet ik wel hoe mijn lijf reageert. Heb jij ervaring met een histamine beperkt dieet en afvallen? Ik ben benieuwd.

Gr. Ineke

----------


## merel2

Nee niet speciaal beide . Ik viel wel een beetje af met dat dieet maar deed er niets extra voor.
Gr. Merel

----------

